# Ask Before You Enter Signs



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I ran across some land last weekend that was posted with a sign stating, "Ask Before You Enter, Hunting With Permission Only." It had the landowner's name clearly printed on the poster along with his phone number. We called him and he was happy to have us out there hunting, he just wanted to make sure people weren't trampling alll over his land. this sign was provided by the Landowner-Sportsmen Council.

I think that we should all procure some of these signs and distribute them to landowners that we know post, but allow access. The phone number space was worth a mint. We were able to call him from the field and find out exactly where his farm was to go and talk to him face-to-face.

I will try to find out where to get these signs and post it on this string.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good Stuff!!!!!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey guys.... stop at the district G&F Offices, they should have them. Try you Warden. If nothing else, I have 500 of them in my office here in Jamestown. Let me know. Tom


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone can get these posters free, postage paid, from NDGF thru the toll free number on their web page. The ND Landowners-Sportsmans Council is a cross section group working to improve relationships between both parties, four represenatives from state farm organizations, and four from wildlife clubs. It is funded by NDGF and is nonpolitical. They sponser some of Deans radio ads and the billboards on the highways, which are sold by Newman Signs at a reduced rate for a good cause. I would like to see the Council expand their role in several ways. 1. Advertise that toll free number for signs on the outdoor pages of all media well before hunting season. 2. Place a supply of signs where farmers frequent, like the local grain elevator. 3. Produce a information packet to be sent to local Chamber of Commerce offices explaining how a hunter friendly atmosphere can benift mainstreet business with a bit of imagination. I offer the Pheasantfest at Hettinger, ND as an example. If the budget of the Council could not absorb the added cost of these measures, I am quite sure the money could be raised.


----------

